# what is your dream amp?



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'm not sure, yet.

65 amps l'il elvis?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Having not tried a lot of amps (I have owned a cube 60, Marshall 2203 head and 4x cab), the Tone King Metropolitan is what I have and what I would crave if I did not have it. I do like the sound of the new 65amps Producer.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

One that get's it's own ass into the car.. ... glad I never found a cheap Super and kept the Deluxe ....


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

shoretyus said:


> One that get's it's own ass into the car..


awesome answer largetongue

i don't know what amp is the best, probably a mix of a couple different ones. but i'll tell ya one thing - 
when i go to the swart website, i HAVE to look at this pic:










i don't know what it sounds like, but for $2500 it _should_ make me sound like* electric sex*.
holy moly that's (to my eye) the most beautiful amp i ever saw.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Vox AC30 with top boost. Probably a '63 would do.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

A Marshall DSL or TSL.....


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> One that get's it's own ass into the car..


THIS!

but seriously, maybe one of the Heritage AC30s with Blues, or a Marshall 2061. Always wanted a blackface Deluxe Reverb too. Heck, there's a ton of amps I want!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

A really difficult question. I own many of what have been my dream amps but I've never owned an original 59 Bassman. I know where there's a deal right now ... only $7000! It's not going to happen and I'm not sure I care any more. I'm pretty happy with the Cox Deluxe and Cox Super I'm using.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Any amp from Fender that is cream tolex and from the 60's, Bandmaster,Basseman,etc... Dont know why but I get excited when I see one of those. I'm getting to old for this.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The one I get to actually _play_.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

Well I would have said something like two rock. But I'm a fender mustang fan now for sure. Sure it's 300 bucks. Sure it's solid state. Sure it pulls off all the classic tones of many guitarists. You just need to know the ins and outs of their setups.


----------



## Cdn_Cracker (Oct 7, 2006)

The one that makes me sound awesome no matter how crappy my playing is...

Cost no object... I would love an original Trainwreck.....

As reality sets in and my wallet starts speaking to me.... I would love a Dr Z Z-Wreck..


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

i'de say a perfect amp from Marshall in 68.. 100w version,


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Something really simple. I am not a knobs tweaker at all. 1 channel with enough gain to play my punk/blues/grunge stuff. Max 30 watts with power scaling to play at home.
Done!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Lately, it's been the Maz 8.
Lower watter with an effects loop, not that common it seems.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

sulphur said:


> Lately, it's been the Maz 8.
> Lower watter with an effects loop, not that common it seems.



...yep, i'm finding that, as well.
and, of course, its the thing that inevitably stops me from buying a vintage amp.


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

I have a custom spec Peters head with two Halo channels one voiced hotter, and EL84 power switchable between 2 or 4 tubes for 18/36 watt-ish operation. I run this through a generic Vox 2x12 with chinese blues and Shazaam! It literally stopped me looking at amps. For smaller gigs/easier load ins I use a 68ish Traynor YGM-3 that was updated and improved by Wild Bill in Hamilton and has a WGS speaker. I'm toying with the idea of swapping one blue for the WGS just to see how it sounds.. Not that it needs improving, but I'm a tweaker, lol


----------



## Basementhack (Jan 25, 2009)

Cdn_Cracker said:


> The one that makes me sound awesome no matter how crappy my playing is...
> 
> Cost no object... I would love an original Trainwreck.....
> 
> As reality sets in and my wallet starts speaking to me.... I would love a Dr Z Z-Wreck..


My Z-Wreck will be here next month !

Keith


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

The amp that sounds like Carlos Santana's Boogie, Eddie VanHalen's Marshall, Billy Gibbons' anything, and Stevie Ray Vaughan's wall o' amps. And doesn't sound that much like me playing them! And gets me to the gig on time. Dreams, I love 'em.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

http://www.londonpower.com/products/sustain.htm


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i want to find the ultimate 20-25 watt tube head for under $2,000.

mesa-boogie?
carvin?
65 amps?
fryette?
egnater?
tone king?

...aside from an fx loop, i'm looking for a clean tone that will bring me to my knees.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

david henman said:


> ...aside from an fx loop, i'm looking for a clean tone that will bring me to my knees.


The best clean tone I've ever heard came from one of these: http://www.carramps.com/slant6v.html -- got to hear at the amp+pedal thing I organized a few years ago. The clean from that amp was gorgeous. I don't think anyone in that room would disagree with that statement. The second channel was not very good IMO, but that clean channel...I dream about it still. I don't think it has a loop though. Man: who cares when it sounds that good!


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Sneaky said:


>


^ This ... but in the meantime, my Peters Halo/Polaris gets me about as close as I'm likely to ever get.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

you must hang out at tgp


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...aside from an fx loop, i'm looking for a clean tone that will bring me to my knees.


Oh, cleans... then you want this one:


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

Check out Ceriatone's Overtone amps. Pretty killer if your after the Dumble tone, plus they are actually easy on the bank account.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

A Marshall Plexi that goes to 11 !


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Probably a Road King II... or a SLO 100.


----------



## Cdn_Cracker (Oct 7, 2006)

NICE!!!!! I am still trying to convince my wife to let me get one for my 40th next summer...



Basementhack said:


> My Z-Wreck will be here next month !
> 
> Keith


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

JimiGuy7 said:


> Check out Ceriatone's Overtone amps. Pretty killer if your after the Dumble tone, plus they are actually easy on the bank account.


...interesting!!!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

JimiGuy7 said:


> Check out Ceriatone's Overtone amps. Pretty killer if your after the Dumble tone, plus they are actually easy on the bank account.


....i've been checking out the web site, listening to clips. the dumble stuff is nice, but the marshall clones really excite.

problem is, it costs a bundle for shipping from argentina and malaysia!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Ever since I played my buddies 20 year old Matchless DC30, that's been my dream amp. That particular amp. But like all dreams, if I ever got it (or something close) I would then be wanting something else.

I like the idea of an amp that loads and unloads itself. Maybe sets and strikes itself and even fixes itself? Hmmmm............


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

There are so many amps. However, Category 5 JB-50 head looks real interesting, albeit pricey.

http://www.category5amps.com/


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 3, 2011)

I've been looking for a Teisco Checkmate 50 for years now, would love to get my hands on one. I still enjoy my Silvertone 1482 with it's little wooden wedge foot switch.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Fender tube clean and Marshall overdrive. It has not been built yet.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Guillermo said:


> I've been looking for a Teisco Checkmate 50 for years now, would love to get my hands on one. I still enjoy my Silvertone 1482 with it's little wooden wedge foot switch.


Both would be hard finds for sure


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

there are so many amps that will get the job done it's not worth obsessing over..I find the nuances of a person playing the instrument make more of a difference than what amp/gtr they are using


check this guy out, for example

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-vSZFEWHlo&feature=related

however it does look like he's playing thru an ols bassman


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Budda said:


> Probably a Road King II... or a SLO 100.


I recently purchased a new Road King II... great amp... ch#3 gets close to SLO territory... only and SLO sounds like an SLO but damn it's sooooo good!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Tough question. I dream of lots of amps but most of the time if I get to try them I'm not as enthused as the hype. I'm happiest playing a 2 amp rig so I don't know what I would prefer. I dig the Egnater Tweakers but haven't run one through its paces anywhere but in a store. Lately I like small to mid size tube combos and the Traynors that I use (YCV20 and YCV50) seem to suit me fine. I wish I had more choices at home, what I play seems to depend on my mood.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Engl...Steve Morse model...I'd settle for a Powerball...I'd be happy with any Engl head...they are amazing amps but very pricey...


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Right now it would be a Fender Hot Rod Deville, it's not all that expensive and it has that tone I "hear in my head".


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I already own my dream amp. Nothing fancy, 20 watts, 6v6 tubes, most recorded amp ever. Works for most gigs. Love it with p90s.


----------



## jmb2 (May 18, 2009)

Dream amp? 

Dr Z _*Z-Wreck *_to go alongside a coupla other Z Amps :rockon2:

cheers always,

Joel


----------



## Basementhack (Jan 25, 2009)

jmb2 said:


> Dream amp?
> 
> Dr Z _*Z-Wreck *_to go alongside a coupla other Z Amps :rockon2:
> 
> ...


Kinda like this, eh Joel !

Cheers

Keith


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Yep, something like that. Nice collection


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I love my Allen Old Flame 2x10 combo. But since we're talking dream amps, I'd opt for the Matchless DC-30.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

My 1996 Matchless Chieftain that I've wanted for years.. It's UNBELIEVABLE sounding!


----------



## Jacc (Jan 3, 2020)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Both would be hard finds for sure


Wow ... this caught my eye as I was just gifted a Checkmate 50 !! Before then, I would have not known the name. So, it is actually white, and was overhauled several years ago, still wrapped up in plastic wrap with the work order attached. I will have to start using it and learning about it. What made it so special?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

mhammer said:


> The one I get to actually _play_.


I’ll trade a few you can play for one of those old dirty ones you have 


That said, I’m not a fan of picking just one but if I had to narrow it down that much I would say a 63 Vibroverb


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Chitmo said:


> I’ll trade a few you can play for one of those old dirty ones you have
> 
> 
> That said, I’m not a fan of picking just one but if I had to narrow it down that much I would say a 63 Vibroverb


I'm gong to say a '64 Vibroverb


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Would love to have an original 63 or 64 VV to replace my reissue VVRI.


----------

